# Seven motorcyclists are dead after colliding with a pickup truck in New Hampshire



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2019)

Seven motorcyclists are dead after colliding with a pickup truck inNew Hampshire.


https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/06/22/us/new-hampshire-accident-motorcyclists-pickup-truck/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2019)

Seven dead in New Hampshire crash involving ex-US Marines biker club.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/22/seven-dead-new-hampshire-crash-us-marines-biker-club.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2019)

7 bikers die after pickup truck collides with group of 10 motorcycles on rural New Hampshire highway 

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/n...0190622-nrpjk7tkbngclm4pknwoapdy34-story.html.


Richard


----------



## Firepath (Jun 22, 2019)

How tragic and sad.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't think anyone is saying that this was anything more than a tragic accident. Thoughts with the families of the deceased. May they find peace.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 23, 2019)

I have to believe there is some negligence on the part of the truck driver, probably not paying attention to his driving.  The truck is crashed on the opposite side of the road from direction of travel, its obvious he lost control and crossed the center line.

When you are driving a 3/4 ton pickup pulling a gooseneck vehicle trailer there has to be a higher level of attention paid, its not like driving a car.  

23 yrs old and he walks away and is now not answering his phone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I have to believe there is some negligence on the part of the truck driver, probably not paying attention to his driving.  The truck is crashed on the opposite side of the road from direction of travel, its obvious he lost control and crossed the center line.
> 
> When you are driving a 3/4 ton pickup pulling a gooseneck vehicle trailer there has to be a higher level of attention paid, its not like driving a car.
> 
> ...



Correct.  Sounds like negligence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I have to believe there is some negligence on the part of the truck driver, probably not paying attention to his driving.  The truck is crashed on the opposite side of the road from direction of travel, its obvious he lost control and crossed the center line.
> 
> When you are driving a 3/4 ton pickup pulling a gooseneck vehicle trailer there has to be a higher level of attention paid, its not like driving a car.
> 
> ...



As driving the opposite direction is quite illegal, the accident was probably negligence per se.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligence_per_se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 23, 2019)

Amazingly, there is a survivor, and she says it was just "all fire."

tragic

We've lived on winding rural roads for more than 20 years, and meeting vehicles on our side of the center line, speeding also, is a regular occurrence.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2019)

A biker survived the motorcycle crash that killed 7. 'It was just all fire,' she says.


https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/06/23/us/motorcycle-collision-new-hampshire-veterans/


Richard


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 23, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> A biker survived the motorcycle crash that killed 7. 'It was just all fire,' she says.
> 
> 
> https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/06/23/us/motorcycle-collision-new-hampshire-veterans/
> ...



Someone said that.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2019)

A Tragic story, Negligence!   I hope the families sued this truck driver for 900 million dollars.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> A Tragic story, Negligence!   I hope the families sued this truck driver for 900 million dollars.



Unfortunately, unless the driver was an irresponsible rich kid, the bikers’ family won’t see all the money the need.

If driver had auto insurance, he likely had only the bare minimum.  So each biker or his/her family will get about $7,600 from the driver’s insurance.  See page bates-numbered 1 at https://www.nh.gov/insurance/consumers/documents/nh_auto_guide.pdf ($50k bodily injury coverage, plus $25k property damage coverage, plus $1k medical coverage, $76k total divided by 10)

Looks like the transport company was bonded.  My best guess is that the transport company was $1 million bonded.  This means that each of the seven deceased biker’s family would get around $140k, while each of the three survived biker’s would get around $7k.  https://www.quicktransportsolutions...tts/westfield-transport-inc-usdot-2896429.php.

The biker’s families will likely each see some payouts from their own insurance’s underinsured coverage, if purchased.  Thank USAA, popular with vets, for its relatively low rates. 

I know you’re all thinking about lawsuit recovery or collection.  Unfortunately, collection is limited to 25 percent of a person’s weekly earnings OVER $217.50.  Something tells me the driver doesn’t make that much money, so there won’t be much to recover.

Additionally, the driver may bankrupt all judgments, as well the transport company once all insurance exhausted.

God bless, prayers for, and wishes for the families.  But it doesn’t look like they will recover everything they need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2019)

Massachusetts couple Joanne and Edward Corr among 7 killed in New Hampshire motorcycle crash.


https://www.masslive.com/news/2019/...-crash-struck-by-west-springfield-driver.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2019)

Motorcycle Ceremony Becomes Memorial to Mourn 7 Bikers Killed in Devastating Crash.


https://time.com/5612934/motorcycle-rider-deaths-ceremony/


Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 23, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> A Tragic story, Negligence!   I hope the families sued this truck driver for 900 million dollars.



I have not read anything that says it was definitively the truck driver's fault. Assumptions on little information is dangerous. I assume if the accident was caused by one or two of the motorcycle riders you would agree their families should pay millions to the young truck driver for psychological damages.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 23, 2019)

I came through there today on my way home from Vermont.  It is a stretch of highway that is easy to be distracted.  Mountain vistas everywhere....Mount Washington in easy sight.  Even if there is no technology involved, it's easy to let your eyes wander from the road. 

The state police were on site taking pictures and trying to do their work.  Motorcycle people everywhere.  A sad situation on all counts.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I have not read anything that says it was definitively the truck driver's fault. Assumptions on little information is dangerous. I assume if the accident was caused by one or two of the motorcycle riders you would agree their families should pay millions to the young truck driver for psychological damages.



The pickup truck was driving the wrong way.  There’s a reason why driving the wrong way is against the law - to prevent tragedies such as this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I have not read anything that says it was definitively the truck driver's fault. Assumptions on little information is dangerous. I assume if the accident was caused by one or two of the motorcycle riders you would agree their families should pay millions to the young truck driver for psychological damages.



Additionally, the legal system does not require “definitive” proof to assign legal damages or blame, just “preponderance of the evidence.”  Heck, even a guilty verdict requires “beyond a reasonable doubt,” not definitiveness.  There is enough proof to assign blame to the pickup driver driving the wrong way via the negligence per se legal doctrine.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligence_per_se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I have not read anything that says it was definitively the truck driver's fault. Assumptions on little information is dangerous. I assume if the accident was caused by one or two of the motorcycle riders you would agree their families should pay millions to the young truck driver for psychological damages.



Under no state or legal doctrine would the family of independent, legal adult driver causing an accident be responsible for millions, let alone tens of thousands, in psychological damages to an accident victim.  

Certainly, the family of the pickup truck driver driving the wrong way causing seven deaths isn’t paying the families of the victims, dead Marines who honorably served this country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Jun 24, 2019)

We had a motorcycle death in our little town yesterday too.   Typical scenario - truck taking a left and didn't see the bike coming straight down the road.    I caught myself yesterday being more observant of the bikes on the road while driving.....something every driver should do.  Heck, we should all be more observant of everything.

DH and I use to ride all over NH with our bikes.  I enjoyed riding.   But, then kiddo came along and well...you can't strap a car seat to the back of one.   I eventually sold mine a few years ago after no use.  DH still has his, wish he would sell it, not for the safety, but because is simply doesn't get used anymore.

Every now and then he wants to take me for ice cream on it - I refuse....always have since kiddo was born, I won't get on the back of his because if something is going to wipe the bike out, I don't want both of us on it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2019)

No one know right now knows /whom is responsible or what happened. You can't assume it was the truck driver. I have not seen reports on the news that the truck driver was driving in the wrong direction- though that could certainly be the case.

All it would take is one cyclist in the lead to cross over the line and the others would go down like bowling pins.

Motorcycles do not have fender benders. They are body benders.

A very sad tragedy.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> No one know right now knows /whom is responsible or what happened. You can't assume it was the truck driver. I have not seen reports on the news that the truck driver was driving in the wrong direction- though that could certainly be the case.
> 
> All it would take is one cyclist in the lead to cross over the line and the others would go down like bowling pins.
> 
> ...



Multiple news outlets reported that the truck driver was driving in the wrong direction.  The truck driver has had the chance to correct any reported facts and chose not to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 24, 2019)

To be fair..."opposite direction" doesn't necessarily mean "wrong direction."  The accident was on a curve in front of the Inn at Bowman.  It's a two lane highway.  It's not like driving down a 4 lane interstate in the opposite lane.  It truly looked as though the driver of the truck crossed the line anticipating the curve, not thinking anyone would be on the other side, or maybe drifted across looking at either the phone or mountain scenery. 

Doesn't really matter, does it?  7 people are dead.  The other 3 will live with it forever.  No amount of lawyers or compensation is going to change that.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> As driving the opposite direction is quite illegal, the accident was probably negligence per se.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligence_per_se
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.



Grammarhero said:


> Multiple news outlets reported that the truck driver was driving in the wrong direction.  The truck driver has had the chance to correct any reported facts and chose not to



When these articles state the truck was traveling the opposite direction it doesn’t necessarily mean it was doing so in the biker’s lane. All traffic was traveling in the opposite direction.

Your snippet of an article that said the truck was driving in the _wrong_ direction is the only one I have seen that said that. I found the article (People) and I believe they are in error by making that assumption as no officials have stated that as fact. It certainly looks like it since the truck ended up on the other side of the road but one possible scenario is that the lead biker crossed the line causing the truck to swerve. It is simply too early to jump to conclusions.

New Hampshire State Police Col. Chris Wagner said at a Saturday news conference.  "It's going to be a very lengthy investigation."


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

RX8 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.  I can see that.  I am back to reserving judgment.  Should the investigation prove me wrong, then I stand corrected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Ok.  I can see that.  I am back to reserving judgment.  Should the investigation prove me wrong, then I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



However, I don’t disagree with you on who likely is going to be found at fault.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2019)

RX8 said:


> However, I don’t disagree with you on who likely is going to be found at fault.


Probably a good case of the pickup driver being found negligent, but the fact remains that there is not a snowball's chance in Hades that those biker's families will ever see a farthing from him.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 24, 2019)

One thing many motor cyclist do that they really shouldn't is to bunch up. I never let anyone ride next to me, anywhere. I treat my bikes like a car using the same distance rules. Another thing many motor cyclist do is to not wear protective riding gear. A skull cap helmet , thick jeans and Harley boots might look good but they are nothing compared to armored kevlar riding gear with a full face helmet especially when forced off the bike. 

Most riders I see shouldn't be on a large bike. 

I do see distracted drivers all the time. I don't wear protective gear when going on short drives near home but I always wear a full face helmet and watch out for all of the idiot drivers.

About 5200 people die in motorcycle crashes every year. Most were not at fault. These guys were likely not at fault either but who knows what gear they wore and how they were riding. It sounds like they were bunched up.

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2019)

And helmets not required in NH.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 24, 2019)

An arrest warrant charging Zhukovskyy with seven counts of negligent homicide was issued Monday, officials said. He was arrested on a fugitive from justice charge based off the warrant, prosecutors said.

According to police, a 2016 Dodge 2500 pickup truck towing a flatbed trailer struck the bikers around 6:30 p.m. Friday on U.S. 2 in Randolph, New Hampshire.

https://www.boston.com/news/crime/2019/06/24/truck-driver-arrested-new-hampshire-motorcycle-crash


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Probably a good case of the pickup driver being found negligent, but the fact remains that there is not a snowball's chance in Hades that those biker's families will ever see a farthing from him.



This makes me sad.  =***(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> This makes me sad.  =***(


Well now, I'm not entirely sure. After reading the Boston link in post 31, it seems that Mr. Zhukovskyy was employed by a transport company, who says they are cooperating with authorities. The pictures of the flatbed trailer involved look to me like a bona fide commercial vehicle, not something a private individual would be using to haul lawnmowers or his junk to the landfill. If this is the case, there might be enough insurance coverage that the deceased's families AND the ambulance chasing lawyers might have enough to divvy up.

We'll see.

As easyrider said above, those 10 motorcycles all clustered together took away the ability of each rider to avoid the accident. It reminds me of bowling pins trying to avoid the ball. Just not gonna happen.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Well now, I'm not entirely sure. After reading the Boston link in post 31, it seems that Mr. Zhukovskyy was employed by a transport company, who says they are cooperating with authorities. The pictures of the flatbed trailer involved look to me like a bona fide commercial vehicle, not something a private individual would be using to haul lawnmowers or his junk to the landfill. If this is the case, there might be enough insurance coverage that the deceased's families AND the ambulance chasing lawyers might have enough to divvy up.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> ...



Most transport companies are insured/bonded for only $1 million.  The bikers’ families will get something, but not everything they need.

Oil trucks from the big companies (BP, Chevron, Marathon, etc.) typically insured/bonded for $1 million.  Oil trucks on the highway typically carry about only $40k in oil/gas ($60k if in California).  Oil transport companies leave about $900k+ in insurance reserve, in case of tragic or fiery accidents from crashed oil tankers, clean-up costs, environmental compliance costs, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

Roger830 said:


> An arrest warrant charging Zhukovskyy with seven counts of negligent homicide was issued Monday, officials said. He was arrested on a fugitive from justice charge based off the warrant, prosecutors said.
> 
> According to police, a 2016 Dodge 2500 pickup truck towing a flatbed trailer struck the bikers around 6:30 p.m. Friday on U.S. 2 in Randolph, New Hampshire.
> 
> https://www.boston.com/news/crime/2019/06/24/truck-driver-arrested-new-hampshire-motorcycle-crash



To be devil’s advocate, to all who do not believe the truck driver was at fault, why is he fleeing from justice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> To be devil’s advocate, to all who do not believe the truck driver was at fault, why is he fleeing from justice?


Since they picked him up at home without incident, he wasn't 'fleeing' all that vigorously- even though the State Police division that did it was the Fugitive unit. The Devil made him do it.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 24, 2019)

Perhaps an explanation or at least a statement of character.

"Massachusetts State Police said troopers also “located in the defendant’s residence wax packets containing a residue suspected of being heroin." He has not been charged with a drug offense at this time, but authorities will test the residue at the State Crime Lab, state police said."

https://www.masslive.com/boston/201...d-arrested-on-negligent-homicide-charges.html


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Since they picked him up at home without incident, he wasn't 'fleeing' all that vigorously- even though the State Police division that did it was the Fugitive unit. The Devil made him do it.



This happens a lot with small states close together.  Criminal defendant get a summons to show up in court for a different state or submit to police custody.  For whatever reason (nervous, thinks he should be tried in home state, etc.), that criminal defendant doesn’t.  Not helpful for bail, as that criminal defendant now considered a criminal fugitive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Perhaps an explanation or at least a statement of character.
> 
> "Massachusetts State Police said troopers also “located in the defendant’s residence wax packets containing a residue suspected of being heroin." He has not been charged with a drug offense at this time, but authorities will test the residue at the State Crime Lab, state police said."
> 
> https://www.masslive.com/boston/201...d-arrested-on-negligent-homicide-charges.html



Criminal defendant keeps digging his hole bigger.  You submit to police custody or show up for summons in other state, so the police don’t have a fugitive warrant to go through your house and collect inculpatory evidence or evidence of other crimes.  Criminal defendant too poor to lawyer up.  Not a good sign for recovery of damages for three bikers’ families.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Criminal defendant too poor to lawyer up.



And too stupid to get rid of possible incriminating evidence.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> And too stupid to get rid of possible incriminating evidence.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2019)

The Latest: Driver denies previous drunken driving charge.


https://apnews.com/51bae1fa267540898b606789c076a140.



Richard


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The Latest: Driver denies previous drunken driving charge.
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/51bae1fa267540898b606789c076a140.
> ...



Looking worse and worse.  Where are truck driver’s defenders now?  However, previous drunk driving charges likely not admissible in the criminal hearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Where are truck driver’s defenders now?


I didn't see anyone defending him.  They just wanted to wait until all the facts came to light before bringing out the noose.

Kurt


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2019)

Driver with record charged with seven
homicides in biker crash.


https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12243595.


Richard


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 24, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I didn't see anyone defending him.  They just wanted to wait until all the facts came to light before bringing out the noose.
> 
> Kurt



Ok.  That is fair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 25, 2019)

An eyewitness account in the LA Times article today.  It doesn’t look good for this young man, another life ruined in this tragedy.


————-
JarHeads president Manny Ribeiro, who survived the crash, said the group had just finished dinner and was heading to a fundraiser at an American Legion post in nearby Gorham. A total of 21 riders and 15 motorcycles were in the group. Mazza, who was riding next to Ribeiro, was among those hit by the truck.


“It was just an explosion ... with parts and Al and everything flying through the air,” he said. “He turned hard left into us and took out pretty much everyone behind me. The truck and trailer stayed attached and that is why it was so devastating ... because the trailer was attached and it was such a big trailer, it was like a whip. It just cleaned us out.”


After the crash, Ribeiro recalled seeing Zhukovskyy “screaming and running around” in the middle of the road before he was taken away by authorities. Motorcycles and bodies were everywhere, he said, and several people were yelling at Zhukovskyy, demanding to know what he had just done.

—————


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 25, 2019)

Here's an interesting Boston Globe overhead edited photo. There's not much of a curve. It seems that there is no excuse for turning into them.
Also it's likely that the bikers were not going fast having traveled about 500 feet.



 

I have over 100,000 miles on motorcycles with multiple tours from Maine to Florida, and out west as far as Utah, but never liked riding in groups. Whenever I did I preferred the rear so that I could see what was happening and never liked another bike next to mine.

Here's a photo of my wife on Pike's Peak 21 years ago.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 25, 2019)

Driver in horrific motorcycle Crash pleads not guilty as details emerge.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...faces-arraignment-deaths-7-bikers/1556610001/


Richard


----------



## RX8 (Jun 25, 2019)

Roger830 said:


> Here's an interesting Boston Globe overhead edited photo. There's not much of a curve. It seems that there is no excuse for turning into them.
> Also it's likely that the bikers were not going fast having traveled about 500 feet.
> 
> View attachment 12577
> ...



Nice bike!  I always wanted a Honda ST but got the cheaper, but still fun, VFR800.  I ended up selling the bike when my son was born.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 25, 2019)

The Latest: Mass RMV head resigns over crash that killed 7.


https://apnews.com/613980ff8b4b48a38ffd267670631c38.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 25, 2019)

Report: ICE files detainer against Volodymyr
Zhukovskyy, accused in NH crash that killed 7 motorcycle riders.


https://www.masslive.com/boston/201...nh-crash-that-killed-7-motorcycle-riders.html.


Richard


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 26, 2019)

Sad.  This guy was a ticking time bomb, and the bomb went off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m not sure he was a ticking time bomb 
I think he went off years ago

It looks like he has had many previous explosions. This time it just went too far

Look at his history and that’s just what we know. 
How many times has he been in a situation that this could have happened before?

We have all made mistakes and had he not already had a history with law enforcement and as recently as this year and learned nothing from his mistakes just shows he doesn’t care

Even his picture in court sorta has a smug look. Maybe it was one picture out of many that was used but either way


----------



## RX8 (Jun 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Sad.  This guy was a ticking time bomb, and the bomb went off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like the trucking company he worked for was also a ticking time bomb considering the type of individuals they hired.


----------



## WVBaker (Jun 26, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The Latest: Mass RMV head resigns over crash that killed 7.
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/613980ff8b4b48a38ffd267670631c38.
> ...



It's said that bureaucracy is expanding to meet the needs of the expanding bureaucracy.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2019)

Report: President of motorcycle club that lost 7
members in N.H. crash calls Mass. RMV director's
resignation 'ridiculous'


https://www.masslive.com/news/2019/...ass-rmv-directors-resignation-ridiculous.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2019)

Company in fatal biker crash has history of violations.


https://apnews.com/61fe477260b8460b93613e6cc314c561.


Richard


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 26, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Company in fatal biker crash has history of violations.
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/61fe477260b8460b93613e6cc314c561.
> ...



That is terrible.  Unfortunately, I think that crap company had the minimum amount of insurance $300k.  Most trucking companies have $1 million insurance, but not the bad apple trucking companies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 27, 2019)

I read today he might face deportation.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 27, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I read today he might face deportation.



This may be one of the instances in which ICE deports him after he served his sentence.  ICE may feel the defendant must serve his time for the death of seven Marines or family members.  It’s up to ICE’s discretion.

Usually, ICE deports convicted immigrants shortly after said conviction, in which the convicted immigrant has not fully served his time, especially the case with non-violent or drug crimes.  For non-violent criminal convictions, ICE doesn’t want the US to pay (via federal prison companies) for imprisoning such folks.  ICE doesn’t want the drug-convicted criminal immigrants to mingle in prison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thousands of motorcyclists ride in honor of 7 bikers killed.


https://apnews.com/8132de91ff394e2098edc085af5f422d.


Richard


----------



## CO skier (Jul 7, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Company in fatal biker crash has history of violations.
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/61fe477260b8460b93613e6cc314c561.
> ...


Nothing new.  Here is another example where violations are issued and nothing changes.

https://www.9news.com/article/news/...rakes/73-18e8ce1f-5486-4dc8-828c-e52b3fdd6239


----------



## mdurette (Jul 7, 2019)

This part of the story has been on local news.   It appears MA RMV would take out of state violations they were notified of and throw them in boxes.  Never processed them.    CT has notified the state twice of the drivers DUI involvements.   Lots of people getting their licenses suspended now that they are processing the notifications.

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/local/Massachusetts-suspends-licenses-rmv--512266442.html


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a cdl and also ride and I’m shocked at the number of suspensions in this story and that from just one State

I know there are a lot of unqualified and careless drivers on the roads. Both cdl and regular people but that number is pretty high

Hopefully it’s not the same ratios across the country. If so we have a much bigger problem brewing

I know money doesn’t fix this type of tragedy but with all the info coming forward I think they’ll be sued like no other


----------



## Roger830 (Jul 7, 2019)

What's being implied is that suspending the license prevents someone from driving.

There are too many instances where this doesn't happen.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2019)

NH governor rips Mass., says DMV 'deficiencies' led to horrific crash that killed 7.


https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ne...es-them-for-tragic-crash-that-killed-7-bikers.


Richard


----------

